# The Familiarity Theory



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 14, 2021)

Disclaimer: I don't claim to know everything, this is just a theory of mine. Not going to put up with redditor-tier arguements. 


*The Familiarity Theory*​I'm not going to put fancy graphs, studies, pictures, etc. because this is so much that I just wanna put it out there as fast as possible, I don't have the willpower to put in all the effort to make it beautifully formatted. l'll make it as short and simple as I can. I hope you guys can look past the lack of formatting and appreciate the raw ideas. This might be the best thread I've ever made. Let's start. 

*1. The Basis of Attraction:*
We see the world through patterns, a basic one would be a one step association like seeing a cat and recalling from memory that it's a cat. A slightly more complex one would be figuring out a simple pattern like 2,4,6,8... etc. But there's one thing that all of us here at geniuses at, and that's faces. And by "we" I mean literally everyone. We constantly look at faces everyday since the day we were out of the womb. Nobody has a photographic memory, so to cope with this, *we average out all the faces we've ever seen. *Remember the cat example I used? Some of you might've thought of a cat from some recognizable breed, but it most likely didn't look exactly like your neighbor's cat with all his flaws and such, but rather, just any other cat. An averaged cat. So when we average out all the faces, it forms a face with the *ideal ratios that we all know. *A person who's closest to the averaged midface ratio, fwhr, es ratio, bizygo to bigonial ratio, etc *will be seen as attractive. *If you aren't aware of the averageness pill, just search up threads here. There are many studies showing that averaged faces and ratios are considered to be the most attractive. This isn't just for ratios btw, but features too, it's also why meds are considered the most gling because tan skin is literally inbetween black and white. But there's more to attractiveness than just being averaged.

*2. Learning by Association*
Picture a 6/10 darkskin African American (in b4 "they don't exist" stfu lmfao). Looks decent right, ok now give him straight hair and change the undertone a bit. Boom, a 4/10 or lower Dravidian Indian. But why does this happen? It's because darkskin blacks have a favorable representation in the media as cool rappers with status. Meanwhile Dravidians have little to no representation and if they do, its being the nerd in tv shows. So when you first were imagining the black, word associations like *"cool" "hip" "gangster" "badass" *came to your mind and when it transformed to the Dravidian it became* "dirty" "unclean" "poor"* etc. This is called *learning by association*, and very in your face, repetitive association in this case with the media etc. Even though African Americans (mostly west african phenotype) and Dravidians have extremely similar features like wide cartigalous noses, big lips, non deep set eyes, etc. taking away the curly hair and undertone that DEFINE Africans completely transformed it into a Dravidian and knocked it down 2 pts. This is also why you see here many people talking about *how Dravidians should BBCmaxx.* This goes much farther than this too btw. This is also how gling people are considered gling. People who deny the averageness theory will say "well clearly someone with a bigger jaw will be more attractive so this is cope." And this is because the guy with the jawline is portrayed in movies and shows to be the jock who gets all the girls and this seeps into everyones brain as objectively more attractive, because *its literally portrayed as more attractive. *It just has to not sway too far off an averaged person to make sure it can be identified as a person. *What makes someone ugly is someone too far off averageness and/or not given favorable representation in media and other things. This also explains "harmony."* This is also why people like Ryan Gosling are considered so gling is because of the roles he played in movies. This leads me to some lifefuel for yall.

*3. How to Get a Stacy LTR*
Again, I have to emphasize this, this is only a theory of mine and I'm not certain it will work out. But anyways:
We've all seen it here. The ugly/normie with the stacy and not someone who's rich, huge dick, etc. So the only thing left to explain it is simply luck, right? I don't think so. I like to think that the dude was genuinely a close friend/childhood friend of the girl. How does someone become a close friend? *They have traits worthy to that person to be considered a close friend. *They're unironically personalitymaxxed, but unintentionally. So to get a stacy ltr, *you must try to have a good personality with the sole intention of becoming her friend at first so that it seems genuine.* The reason why this would be effective is because *it will force positive associations to your face making you literally more sexually attractive to her.* Sexual attraction part doesnt make sense? Think about body trends throughout decades, centuries, etc. Even just the past 2-ish decades *we went from a majority tit society to a majority ass society. *If sexual attraction was so objective, how was this possible? *It's because of the media forcing positive associations to the new body trend. *This is why I believe it's possible to literally trick a girl into thinking you're gling and worthy enough of an ltr. Of course, you must still looksmax to make the process faster and easier, but you get what I mean.

With everything you read just now, it's all up to you in how you interpret it. Thanks for reading.

*TAGGING THE BROS AND PEOPLE WHO ASKED TO BE TAGGED (no particular order): @brbbrah @xefo69 @Bromose @16tyo @thecel @GigaAscender @hairyballscel @goat2x @EreptileDysfunction @TraumatisedOgre @Proex @FastBananaCEO @Maesthetic @RoBobaFett999 @Boneless Weirdo @Xen @Original @kjsbdfiusdf @datboijj @Acnno @austrianvirgin @Chad1212 @itis123 @SubhumanCurrycel @MedMaxxing *


----------



## Yliaster (Mar 14, 2021)

The Learning by Association part is spot on


----------



## Deleted member 12828 (Mar 14, 2021)

posting this in off topic was not such a good idea
also: 
*DNRD*


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Mar 14, 2021)

*BLUEPILLED COPE*


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> So when you first were imagining the black, word associations like *"cool" "hip" "gangster" "badass" *came to your mind and when it transformed to the Dravidian it became* "dirty" "unclean" "poor"* etc.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 14, 2021)

Aryan Prince said:


> posting this in off topic was not such a good idea
> also:
> *DNRD*


success section then?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> success section then?


@Gargantuan @her @Kingkellz @Lorsss @knajjd @Alexanderr
please move this to success section? or whatever seems fit


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 14, 2021)

will read soon ngl
need to do some work first
bookmarked
good thread bhai


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 14, 2021)

will give input later too


----------



## datboijj (Mar 14, 2021)

Read every word
1. I know a good looking Dark skinned *Tamil *who was somewhat popular and had no problems getting female attention
Tho he definitely did not look typical for a Tamil, His skin was consistent, even and somehow bright even tho he was darkskinned
and he had a more V shaped tall skull
2. Idk about the whole normie with a stacy thing, I've never seen that in real life


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 14, 2021)

datboijj said:


> 1. I know a good looking Dark skinned *Tamil *who was somewhat popular and had no problems getting female attention
> Tho he definitely did not look typical for a Tamil, His skin was consistent, even and somehow bright even tho he was darkskinned
> and he had a more V shaped tall skull


yeah looking more caucasian helped him, ofc being objectively gling will always help a ton too. but hes still a niche compared to a lower psl white guy.


datboijj said:


> 2. Idk about the whole normie with a stacy thing, I've never seen that in my entire life


yeah these arent so common, but ive seen it irl and also examples on here.


----------



## Lux (Mar 14, 2021)

good thread op


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 14, 2021)

Bookmarked, will read later.


----------



## spark (Mar 14, 2021)

*Another coping curry who made this entire wall of text just to claim it's the media and not looks which make blacks attractive.*


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 14, 2021)

spark said:


> *Another coping curry who made this entire wall of text just to claim it's the media and not looks which make blacks attractive.*


if you understood it properly, my entire point was that all looks are backed by pattern recognition and association theory..


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Even just the past 2-ish decades *we went from a majority tit society to a majority ass society*


Im not sure about the rest but I dont think this part is right. Liking "ass" = liking hourglass figure, which has ALWAYS been seen as beautiful.


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Mar 14, 2021)

teg me in future posts bro ur good poster


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 14, 2021)

Stereotypical influence over people depends on where you live. Chiseled jaw jock doesn't have appeal to the cheerleaders because of how he's seen in movies, he has appeal because of objective looks. Part of this is pheno/what pheno you pass off as like you mentioned in the second part though, but you're exaggerating.

Last part is gigacope for the most part. If you see a guy who's lower tier normie (due to ugly face or sub-par frame/height or whatever) and above getting a Stacy GF or slaying 5.5PSL+ high status girls then he has something going on for him, not just his replacable "personality" cause that can actually be more easily influenced by media, and more importantly, the enviroment of the people in it.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 14, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> Im not sure about the rest but I dont think this part is right. Liking "ass" = liking hourglass figure, which has ALWAYS been seen as beautiful.


Actually this is pretty interesting. Does any guy really like ass or tits? Fat women have ass and tit for days, yet men are repulsed by them. What they really look for is an hourglass figure.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 15, 2021)

3rd point is legit

i've always had more success making moves on a girl if i was already her friend for a while


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 15, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> Im not sure about the rest but I dont think this part is right. Liking "ass" = liking hourglass figure, which has ALWAYS been seen as beautiful.


nah sommer ray has no hips and still hot


BIGDICCJIM said:


> Stereotypical influence over people depends on where you live. Chiseled jaw jock doesn't have appeal to the cheerleaders because of how he's seen in movies, he has appeal because of objective looks. Part of this is pheno/what pheno you pass off as like you mentioned in the second part though, but you're exaggerating.
> 
> Last part is gigacope for the most part. If you see a guy who's lower tier normie (due to ugly face or sub-par frame/height or whatever) and above getting a Stacy GF or slaying 5.5PSL+ high status girls then he has something going on for him, not just his replacable "personality" cause that can actually be more easily influenced by media, and more importantly, the enviroment of the people in it.


this just seems to be a different opinion rather than a criticism. im making the case that literally EVERYTHING based on attraction is related to pattern recognition and associations. i forgot to say this in the post but also being with the guy thats trendy/cool is a form of survivalism because it signifies that guy is powerful. girls are sexually attracted to anything thats a sign of strength in the society they live in, that includes status. i also thought of this just now, but bonds formed thru close friendships arent as replaceable as u think. what close friendships do is isolate the girl from their surroundings during the moments that they are talking deeply and thus making him "her world." and once that isolation is set, her brain will get rewired for the dude to positive associations


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 15, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> nah sommer ray has no hips and still hot


In every pic she is trying to fraud hourglass just like guys fraud shoulder to waist by rotating their lower half. There are a few ways to do this: push butt out and lean in to fraud smaller waist and larger ass then take pic from behind, or you can rotate upper half and keep lower half normal to fraud smaller waist. She also takes sideways pics where she can use her butt that extends back that she got from working out to get sideways lower hourglass.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 15, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> In every pic she is trying to fraud hourglass just like guys fraud shoulder to waist by rotating their lower half. There are a few ways to do this: push butt out and lean in to fraud smaller waist and larger ass then take pic from behind, or you can rotate upper half and keep lower half normal to fraud smaller waist. She also takes sideways pics where she can use her butt that extends back that she got from working out to get sideways lower hourglass.





TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Disclaimer: I don't claim to know everything, this is just a theory of mine. Not going to put up with redditor-tier arguements.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Mar 15, 2021)

Keep coping.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 15, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> Keep coping.


my nigga i can tell she isnt hourglass thats why i said it in the first place

whats hot now is fat concentration on ass and slim everywhere else


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 15, 2021)

this is nothing new


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 15, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> this is nothing new


username checks out haha


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 17, 2021)

so basically the mere exposure effect


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 17, 2021)

africancel said:


> so basically the mere exposure effect


but broken down, basic attraction broken down too in the first part (which isnt mere exposure)

basic attraction and exposure effect work under the same principle, thats why it should work

and this


TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> what close friendships do is isolate the girl from their surroundings during the moments that they are talking deeply and thus making him "her world." and once that isolation is set, her brain will get rewired for the dude to positive associations


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Mar 17, 2021)

high iq tbh

once had a stacey lite be attracted to me after becoming v good friends with her


----------



## Norwooder (Mar 17, 2021)

Let em cope


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 29, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## thecel (Mar 30, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> Im not sure about the rest but I dont think this part is right. Liking "ass" = liking hourglass figure, which has ALWAYS been seen as beautiful.



Pear mogs hourglass


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Mar 30, 2021)

*"we went from a majority tit society to a majority ass society"*

Black ppl and immigrants changed this but it's for the better anyways

also tag me next time bud


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 30, 2021)

if south indians got good media representation and started looksmaxxing in the west imagine how different the world would be

they already aren't getting cucked by their parents anymore


----------

